# How to disable airplane mode *button* in Windows 8?



## MarineBand1896 (May 13, 2013)

I am using an HP laptop with Windows 8.

My problem: I am looking for a way to disable the wifi (airplane mode) button. I am NOT looking for a way to disable wifi or airplane mode, but the actual button that controls airplane mode.

Why?: I never use the airplane mode button (because it is useless), and because Windows thinks its funny to make me go to Charms/Settings/Change PC Settings in order to simply re-enable my wifi after accidentally hitting the airplane mode button (why do they? Who knows.). The reason I keep accidentally hitting the airplane mode button is because I use a mousepad on top of my keyboard while playing games (which frequently hits the airplane mode button). If I cannot find out how to disable the button, then I will simply rip the physical key out of my keyboard (since Windows can't find a better way to solve MINOR issues like these) as a means to stop accidentally hitting the key.

How can I simply disable the button's use?

Thank you,

-Miles


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The only Airplane buttons in Windows 8 that I have found are the one in Settings and the one you get to via the Network icon in the Notification Area. Are you talking about the latter one? Theoretically that is a toggle that will then turn Airplane Mode back off (i.e., turn the Wi-Fi back on).

On my Lenovo I can also toggle it via the Fn + F5 key combination, but of course that is not part of Windows.


----------

